# zitten iets te doen



## Jagorr

Wordt bij _zitten iets te doen _daadwerkelijk niet _zitten _bedoeld? Is er dan geen verschil tussen _zitten _en _staan (..iets te doen) _?


----------



## bamia

Je kunt zowel _zitten_ als _lopen _op die manier gebruiken (_zit niet te klieren! loop niet te ouwehoeren!). _Het is taalgebruik dat alleen geschikt is voor informele situaties. _Staan_ kan niet op dezelfde manier worden gebruikt.



> Wordt bij _zitten iets te doen _daadwerkelijk niet _zitten _bedoeld?



Nee.


----------



## ThomasK

bamia said:


> _Staan_ kan niet op dezelfde manier worden gebruikt.


 Je bedoelt dan: niet als imperatief? Ik vind _Sta daar niet te kletsen_ (wel superdirect, maar) best oké. Of wat bedoel je? 

De vraag is mij niet 100% duidelijk. "Zitten" kan wel de negatieve connotatie hebben van duur: _zit niet t_e ... En dan heeft het meestal/ zeker niets letterlijk met "zitten" te maken.


----------



## Jagorr

Ik vraag wegens dit beeldje: Google Image Result for https://i.pinimg.com/originals/64/d3/13/64d31393e86671f6caad7d8e65774d1c.jpg . 
Daar staat de vrouw even niet te zitten    (als ik het zo zeggen mag).
Konde de man eigenlijk op die manier vragen: _Wat sta je me nou raar aan te kijken?_ 
Bedoelt dat hetzelfde?


----------



## ThomasK

Die cartoon, bedoel je? Ja, zoiets  vermoedde ik. Die "zit" is niet letterlijk te nemen. Je moet weten dat "zitten" een connotatie kan hebben, en misschien nog meer in Nederland dan in Vlaanderen. De connotatie heeft met duur te maken: "zitten" verwijst vaak naar een te lange duur te maken. In België zitten we vaak in de file, zullen wij zeggen: "stuck" dus - en dus vervelend, ergerlijk. De "Wat zit je me... "-opmerking in de cartoon heeft dezelfde teneur, vind ik. Ik vond net een actuele opmerking op Google: "*Wat zit je* daar met een koala te dollen, terwijl de bossen branden?" Dat "dollen" (spelen) zal de persoon vermoedelijk niet zittend doen; de spreker insinueert alleen dat hij/zij te lang bezig is, dat het hem/ haar ergert... 'Staan te" kan ook wijzen op de te lange duur van een activiteit: "Sta daar niet met open mond te staren!" impliceert niet per se dat de persoon echt staat. "*Sta daar niet* verstomd over" bijvoorbeeld vind ik op internet, en heeft ook niks met "staan" te maken, maar mij lijkt verstomming op een of andere manier "staan" oproept, en de associatie met besluiteloos staan of zoiets... ("Zit niet zo verstomd" zou te gek zijn!)


----------



## Jagorr

Dat is de tegenspraak tussen de (precies verstomd) staande vrouw en de uiting van de man in die cartoon (bedankt), die me verwart. Zou het minder sterk, minder verwijtend werken, als de man _wat sta je _in plaats van _wat zit je _gebruikte? Ik begrijp, dat de verschillen misschien te subtiel zijn.


----------



## bamia

ThomasK said:


> Je bedoelt dan: niet als imperatief? Ik vind _Sta daar niet te kletsen_ (wel superdirect, maar) best oké. Of wat bedoel je?
> 
> De vraag is mij niet 100% duidelijk. "Zitten" kan wel de negatieve connotatie hebben van duur: _zit niet t_e ... En dan heeft het meestal/ zeker niets letterlijk met "zitten" te maken.





ThomasK said:


> Die cartoon, bedoel je? Ja, zoiets  vermoedde ik. Die "zit" is niet letterlijk te nemen. Je moet weten dat "zitten" een connotatie kan hebben, en misschien nog meer in Nederland dan in Vlaanderen. De connotatie heeft met duur te maken: "zitten" verwijst vaak naar een te lange duur te maken. In België zitten we vaak in de file, zullen wij zeggen: "stuck" dus - en dus vervelend, ergerlijk. De "Wat zit je me... "-opmerking in de cartoon heeft dezelfde teneur, vind ik. Ik vond net een actuele opmerking op Google: "*Wat zit je* daar met een koala te dollen, terwijl de bossen branden?" Dat "dollen" (spelen) zal de persoon vermoedelijk niet zittend doen; de spreker insinueert alleen dat hij/zij te lang bezig is, dat het hem/ haar ergert... 'Staan te" kan ook wijzen op de te lange duur van een activiteit: "Sta daar niet met open mond te staren!" impliceert niet per se dat de persoon echt staat. "*Sta daar niet* verstomd over" bijvoorbeeld vind ik op internet, en heeft ook niks met "staan" te maken, maar mij lijkt verstomming op een of andere manier "staan" oproept, en de associatie met besluiteloos staan of zoiets... ("Zit niet zo verstomd" zou te gek zijn!)



Je hebt je eigen vraag beantwoord


----------



## ThomasK

Jagorr said:


> Dat is de tegenspraak tussen de (precies verstomd) staande vrouw en de uiting van de man in die cartoon (bedankt), die me verwart. Zou het minder sterk, minder verwijtend werken, als de man _wat sta je _in plaats van _wat zit je _gebruikte? Ik begrijp, dat de verschillen misschien te subtiel zijn.


 Het gaat dus wel om kerst-omaatjes, hé? Er is bij de man verwarring tussen kers-tomaatjes en kerst-omaatjes, en die begrijpt daarom niet waarom de vrouw hem niet begrijpt. "Zit" lijkt mij minder evident en (daarom??) sterker. Maar een Nederlander voelt dat misschien anders aan en beter...

@bamia : mijn eigen vraag of de volgens mij bedoelde vraag. Of...?


----------



## Jagorr

ik begrijp de man helemaal  Wat ik niet begreep was zijn gebruik van zitten.


ThomasK said:


> "Zit" lijkt mij minder evident en (daarom??) sterker.


Zo vermoed ik ook, dat moet kloppen. Maar ik kijk er naar uit om andere inzichten te horen/lezen, omdat dit alles helemaal niet vanzelfsprekend is...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben ook benieuwd, maar radicaal andere visies verwacht ik niet. Uitkijken dus!


----------

